# Please tell me what is wrong with this picture.



## hisbabygirl (Jan 14, 2009)

I have been looking for a maltese, and would like to get him locally. I am in Minnesota, and have come across some sites that make me question their intention, background, etc. Please take a look at these two sites that I have found, and let me know if they seem okay or not. My reason for asking you is that my hubby wants to get the experts' opinion. We wnat to know these are the breeders/posers we should stay away from. Thank you for your time!

Kountry Puppy - Dog Breeding Services

Mar Brees Designer Maltese

I want to thank all of you in advance for helping me make the best decision. Have a fabulous day! :wub:

Oh, and I am seeing these puppies tomorrow. They are just so darn adorable! Especially second male from the top. Sandy seems like a real nice lady, and someone I can trust. (If you have any opinion about this site, I would also appreciate your feedback)

Dolce Maltese


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Kountry puppy is a mill or broker.

The 2nd one accepts paypal and registers with APRI. Not a reputable breeder.


I really like Sandy's Julie (puppy bitch she's showing)...I don't know them personally, but I'd give them a very serious look if I were you.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

My first instinct on the first two is....run!!!
My feelings on designer dogs "not a new breed, only a new greed".

I would for sure go see Dolce Maltese.

JMO!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

The first two I would 100% advise you to avoid, I would definitely look at the third breeder.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Completely agree with everyone else. 

Now excuse me, I'm going to go drool over the Dolce puppies!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I would absolutely avoid the first 2 breeders you listed. The 3rd breeder is a reputable source.

When looking for a breeder, I advise you to look at www.americanmaltese.org -- it's a wonderful place to start looking. Always avoid ANY breeder who sells mixed-breed puppies. Also, be very careful if you see a breeder use the term "teacup". There is no such thing, it's simply a word used to make an underweight non-standard sized dog appear more desireable. Maltese should weigh 4-7lbs as adults.

I also wanted to thank you for asking members of this forum about breeders before you make your decision. The members here really DO know what they're talking about when it comes to reputable breeders, and if you take the advice given from people here, you will be so much happier, guaranteed!  I hope you meet with Dolce Maltese! There may also be others in your area, but I'm not familiar with your state.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a Dolce Maltese (Sandy). Good breeder...I would definitely reccomend!
Elizabeth


----------



## hisbabygirl (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you so much for everyone's input. We are going to see Sandy's pups today! I cannot wait! We think we will put a deposit down today, if everything goes okay. I have been reading "questions for breeders", and the rest of good info on this site. I hope to be as prepared as I can be as a newbie buyer. 

What is the standard contract for puppies? Is it neccessary to get a contract with a refund for health issues as recommended on the site? Sandy does not mention anything about the health guarantee. Do you guys have a standard term you can share with me? I would like to get one, as much as I trust Sandy, one can never know what will happen!

Can I tell if the puppy is in bad condition by the price? The male pup I really like is priced less than the other males... 

Thank you, and have a nice weekend!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

In this economy, many breeders are lowering prices on older puppies...

Most puppy contracts offer to take the dog back if there is a health issue or replace it with a new pup. Although the money back it ideal, I would not say it is common.


----------



## hisbabygirl (Jan 14, 2009)

I will definitely ask for a health guarantee contract. (replacing it with a new pup in case of health problems)

The pup I am interested in is $500 lower than his brother. Maybe because it doesn't have any show quality? I really don't care if the pup has show quality or not. The one I like has the cute puppy face I love! Let me know if you can come up with ideas why the first male pup might be $500 more than the second male pup. 

You can click *here.* (It's the first two puppies you see when you scroll down)


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

As far as the pricing of the two puppies go, it can be a number of things. When you visit, be sure and ask the reason for the price difference. 

It could be that boy #2 is expected to reach a larger size at maturity, he may have an underbite or overbite, different coat quality than the breeder prefers, or overall quality may be a little less than male #1. Usually a cheaper puppy from a reputable breeder is the same pet-quality puppy as a more expensive one.  Just be sure and ask her why they are priced differently.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Ask the breeder why the price is different. Anything we can conjecture is just that....conjecture.


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

Did you get a puppy? Where are the pics?? Love pics!!!


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

The thought of buying a pup via paypal scares me!!!!


----------

